# Thanks for the great newsletter



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have been struggling to identify some wood for a couple years. The current newsletter showed me the answer, it is volador. I came into a nice free supply of this wood from shipping crates used to transport granite from Brazil to the US. I love the color, and at long last I know what it is called. Thanks!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

How did you identify any wood from a newsletter?


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Mike, glad you like the newsletter. To help you confirm the identification let me send you a sample of Volador. No charge. Just send me a private message with your address.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nick, when I first got the wood I attempted to identify it with the guys from Woodcraft and Rockler. No luck. I even went so far as to place a call to the supplier of the granite in Brazil with no results. The pinkish, orange, light tan colors all melded together and the grain pattern seemed so unique that when I saw the photos in the newsletter I was satisfied. After all, beggars can not be choosers... and free wood is too good a deal to pass up. If I had gotten this wood 8 years sooner I could of gotten a local answer with ease. Richard Arno who has written a couple of books on wood identification lived just a few miles away and I often passed a paint store he owned. I was unaware of his talents until I asked at Woodcraft. Mr Arno passed away and I missed the oportunity of a lifetime to learn more about wood from a true pro.

Thank you Keith, PM is sent.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Now that I am back online I want to thank you Keith for the sample of volador. The grain seems right but most of what I have is more orange in color. Send me a PM with your address and I will send you a piece from my supply.


----------

